# Radios?



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering for those of you that go snowboarding with family/friends, etc. if you have walkie-talkies? Anyone have any recommendations of a specific model, etc? I have been through about 3 sets of them, and I can't seem to find any that have decent range at ski resorts due to all the trees.... . Any recommendations are greatly appreciated 
-steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

my nextel phone works great ...try something from motorola...they make pretty decent walkies:thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

motorola is the way to go
ch 4-20


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> motorola is the way to go
> ch 4-20


Ch 4-20 FTW!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Any particular motorola model you are especially happy with?

Thanks
-steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

my 880i celly phone


----------

